# Scherzi a Parte 2015. Tutti gli scherzi.Video Streaming. Brosio e co



## admin (13 Gennaio 2015)

Edizione 2015 di Scherzi a parte (si continua da qui http://www.milanworld.net/scherzi-parte-con-bonolis-e-le-iene-vt24587.html ) condotta da Paolo Bonolis e dalle Iene.

Ieri, 12 Gennaio, è andata in onda la prima puntata. 

Ecco, di seguito, il video di tutti gli scherzi. Compreso quello a Paolo Brosio che tanto sta facendo parlare.

In questo topic inseriremo i video di tutti gli scherzi (in streaming) dell'edizione 2015. Di tutte le puntate della trasmissione. 



N.B. copiare ed incollare i link nella barra degli indirizzi del browser


Gli scherzi andati in onda ieri 19 Gennaio 2015

Scherzo a Francesca Cipriani - ) scherziaparte.mediaset.it/video/2015/scherzi/lo-scherzo-a-francesca-cipriani_503.shtml

Scherzo a Bruno Barbieri -) scherziaparte.mediaset.it/video/2015/scherzi/lo-scherzo-a-bruno-barbieri_506.shtml

Scherzo a Nina Moric -) scherziaparte.mediaset.it/video/2015/scherzi/lo-scherzo-a-nina-moric_505.shtml

Scherzo a Pupo -) scherziaparte.mediaset.it/video/2015/scherzi/lo-scherzo-a-pupo_504.shtml

Scherzo a Paolo Ruffini - scherziaparte.mediaset.it/video/2015/scherzi/lo-scherzo-a-paolo-ruffini_502.shtml


Scherzo a Paolo Brosio -) video.mediaset.it/video/scherziaparte/scherzi/507195/lo-scherzo-a-paolo-brosio.html

Scherzo a Razzi -) video.mediaset.it/video/scherziaparte/scherzi/507207/lo-scherzo-ad-antonio-razzi.html

Scherzo ad Amadeus -) video.mediaset.it/video/scherziaparte/scherzi/507194/lo-scherzo-ad-amadeus.html

Scherzo a Parenzo -) video.mediaset.it/video/scherziaparte/scherzi/507203/lo-scherzo-a-david-parenzo.html

Scherzo ad Alba Parietti -) video.mediaset.it/video/scherziaparte/scherzi/507215/lo-scherzo-ad-alba-parietti.html


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2015)

Brosio avrebbe dovuto chiudere con un bel bestemmione. Si sarebbe riscattato.

Mi chiedo una cosa: è possibile che, lavorando a Mediaset e guardando la tv, non conoscesse quell'idiota di Matano? Boh...


----------



## Love (13 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Brosio avrebbe dovuto chiudere con un bel bestemmione. Si sarebbe riscattato.
> 
> Mi chiedo una cosa: è possibile che, lavorando a Mediaset e guardando la tv, non conoscesse quell'idiota di Matano? Boh...



me lo sono chiesto anche io...lo scherzo è cmq del settembre 2013...matano forse in quel momento non era famosissimo...???


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> me lo sono chiesto anche io...lo scherzo è cmq del settembre 2013...matano forse in quel momento non era famosissimo...???



Sì, già faceva la iena etc etc


----------



## juventino (14 Gennaio 2015)

Pur non essendo assolutamente credente, ho trovato di cattivo gusto mandare in onda lo scherzo di Brosio. Ci può stare che non potessero prevedere una simile reazione, ma a quel punto mi sarei limitato a dare le scuse e non trasmettere.

PS:Matano è di una tristezza imbarazzante.


----------



## juventino (14 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, già faceva la iena etc etc



Credo che poche persone dell'età di Brosio lo conoscano sinceramente.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Gennaio 2015)

L'unico scherzo che mi ha fatto ridere è stato quello di Amadeus. Iniziato in modo banalissimo, ma il finale è stato esilarante.
Decente anche quello alla Parietti ma al contrario di quello di Amadeus il finale è stato troppo banale

Parenzo noioso... Razzi da solo fa ridere/piangere... Brosio boh... lo hanno mortificato, per me credente o meno hanno passato il limite.


----------



## iceman. (14 Gennaio 2015)

Cmq erano migliori gli scherzi precedenti, duravano di meno ed erano anche fatti meglio....il top quello di ravanelli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cmq erano migliori gli scherzi precedenti, duravano di meno ed erano anche fatti meglio....il top quello di ravanelli



E perchè quelli ad Amendola e a Clemente Russo???XD

Cmq concordo, erano migliori ed era meglio anche in studio con i scherzi improvvisi agli ospiti.


----------



## admin (19 Gennaio 2015)

Paolo Ruffini maledetto uomo di m!


----------



## Blu71 (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ruffini uomo vero


----------



## aleslash (19 Gennaio 2015)

Ahahahaha mamma mia che fifone


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ruffini è sempre uno spettacolo pietoso, che siano film, tv o vita reale


----------



## iceman. (20 Gennaio 2015)

Alcuni comunque son veramente fatti male, e poi anche Bonolis mi da l'impressione di non farcela a trascinare da solo il programma.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Gennaio 2015)

Lo scherzo a Ruffini (fifone) e a Puppo mi hanno fatto morire.


----------



## admin (20 Gennaio 2015)

*Gli scherzi andati in onda ieri 19 Gennaio 2015

Scherzo a Francesca Cipriani -) scherziaparte.mediaset.it/video/2015/scherzi/lo-scherzo-a-francesca-cipriani_503.shtml

Scherzo a Bruno Barbieri -) scherziaparte.mediaset.it/video/2015/scherzi/lo-scherzo-a-bruno-barbieri_506.shtml

Scherzo a Nina Moric -) scherziaparte.mediaset.it/video/2015/scherzi/lo-scherzo-a-nina-moric_505.shtml

Scherzo a Pupo -) scherziaparte.mediaset.it/video/2015/scherzi/lo-scherzo-a-pupo_504.shtml

Scherzo a Paolo Ruffini -) scherziaparte.mediaset.it/video/2015/scherzi/lo-scherzo-a-paolo-ruffini_502.shtml*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Gennaio 2015)

A Nina Moric l'idea dell'uomo con le pere intrigava parecchio, si vedeva bene.
Altro che scherzo


----------



## juventino (20 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paolo Ruffini maledetto uomo di m!



Il bello è che ci sta pure un sacco di gente che gli va appresso.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Gennaio 2015)

Quello di Brosio vince su tutti, sarà perchè mi sta poco simpatico. Anche quello di Pupo non scherza, però mi pare strano che tanti mesi che l'imitatore lo contattava, Pupo non aveva scoperto che non si trattasse del vero De Sica. Ruffini fà semplicemente pena, ma l'avete sentita l'intervista con Bonolis? A stento mette due parole corrette in Italiano insieme e questi sono i registi che fanno più incassi nel nostro cinema "comico", che tristezza.


juventino ha scritto:


> Pur non essendo assolutamente credente, ho trovato di cattivo gusto mandare in onda lo scherzo di Brosio. *Ci può stare che non potessero prevedere una simile reazione, ma a quel punto mi sarei limitato a dare le scuse e non trasmettere.*
> 
> PS:Matano è di una tristezza imbarazzante.


Per far trasmettere gli scherzi devi firmare la liberatoria, Brosio l'ha firmata e quindi lo scherzo è stato mandato in onda.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, già faceva la iena etc etc


Conta anche che Brosio sta quasi sempre a Medjugorie eh. Non penso che ora Matano abbia successo anche al di fuori dell'Italia


----------



## Snake (20 Gennaio 2015)

certo che mi passa la voglia di vedere i video, che player schifoso, manco lo schermo intero si può mettere


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Gennaio 2015)

QI della moric sottozero  quant'è stupida mamma mia


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Gennaio 2015)

Ma oltre che stupida IMHO è anche un gran bel cesso.


----------



## Jino (21 Gennaio 2015)

Che cagnolina la Nina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2015)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Ma oltre che stupida IMHO è anche un gran bel cesso.



Era stupenda ai tempi delle prime apparizioni in TV o del video con Ricky Martin, una delle donne più belle del pianeta... poi le operazioni chirurgiche, l'alcool e chissà cos'altro la hanno resa veramente inguardabile.


----------

